# Gas prices $1.06



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cleveland ?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

There's really no where to go, for most people. Except fishermen.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't think the gas prices are from the virus for the most part. The Russians and Saudi flooded the market with oil so the prices per barrel are at an all time low. Which really isn't good for where I work!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I don't think the gas prices are from the virus for the most part. The Russians and Saudi flooded the market with oil so the prices per barrel are at an all time low. Which really isn't good for where I work!


It may not be directly linked to the virus but the timing of the flooding of the market was certainly thought out and spot on........just sayin


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Redheads said:


> It may not be directly linked to the virus but the timing of the flooding of the market was certainly thought out and spot on........just sayin


Yeah! Watch it be 2.59 once we get thru this and get driving places again!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

W. 130 & rt. 71
$1.06 down the street on Lorain but the place was busy. Pulled right up at Sunoco


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you noticed that around the Catawba area the price is still up in the 1.89 range? It was 1.39 today in the area I live. Why is it so much more around the Catawba area? And how on earth can it be more their, then on the turnpike. lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

2.25 in Athens today.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> 2.25 in Athens today.


Cheapest in Hamilton/Fairfield area according to Gas Buddy is $1.31 today


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

When i drove thru jefferson today it was 1.99


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

1.79 in Wayne county


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Dayton area is still 1.40-1.80


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

1.29 at a Marathon in Findlay the day after I paid 1.39.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Back up to $1.49 at some Canton locations today. Bastards!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> 2.25 in Athens today.


Good old Athens. Always ready to snap one off in ya.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Non ethanol at bfs near Athens is $3.49 and in Malta $2.99.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

SICKOFIT said:


> Cheapest in Hamilton/Fairfield area according to Gas Buddy is $1.31 today


Got gas at Jamie's Market just south of Oxford on US 27 today for $1.26


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

drove all the way to pa on I-70. gas in oh was anywhere from 1.59 to 1.79. gas in pa was 2.24 to 2.79. don't know what the price in pa was before the oil prices dropped.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> drove all the way to pa on I-70. gas in oh was anywhere from 1.59 to 1.79. gas in pa was 2.24 to 2.79. don't know what the price in pa was before the oil prices dropped.


I have a daughter that lives in Pa. Their gas is always higher, at least $.30-40 higher than Ohio. I don’t know if they have more state tax added on or what, but I always make sure that I have enough gas to get back to Ohio before I fill up again! Lol!


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

https://www.news5cleveland.com/news...tion-is-selling-gas-for-89-cents-yes-89-cents


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

At this point in the game we should be refining US crude only ! I saw a report on fox news that reported US energy companies are being devastated by this combination of events. And the world could end up with about 4 huge energy giants - all foreign owned . That would be a national security issue at that point. I'm no wizzard but what does ( energy independent ) mean? I have heard these words in the news the last couple of years & the fact we have been oil exporters for the first time in history ? Buy American - made in America. Could it be that simple ?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

ethanol free in Huber was 2.00 a gallon two days ago, 1.39-1.49 for regular


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I thought Trump bought up all that oil to replenish US reserves and reduce our dependence on foreign countries for oil in the future. Sounds good to me!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Until a pipe line leaks or a deep oil rig in Gulf splits open.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Gas in my area of pa, about 30 miles east of Pittsburgh 2.19. I think we have the second highest gas tax in the country, just below California


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

RollingRock said:


> Gas in my area of pa, about 30 miles east of Pittsburgh 2.19. I think we have the second highest gas tax in the country, just below California


Gas hit 69 cents in Cleveland area. Said lowest price in 40 plus yrs


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Driving is down considerably. They need to move it or it will go “bad” from the ethanol. They sure don’t want to pump it back out.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Diesel fuel by my house $2.60 Costco in Boston heights diesel $1.60 how can that be dollar per gallon difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> Have you noticed that around the Catawba area the price is still up in the 1.89 range? It was 1.39 today in the area I live. Why is it so much more around the Catawba area? And how on earth can it be more their, then on the turnpike. lol


My thought would be they are not selling as much fuel as some of these places locally so they are not getting as good as price on the product delivered to them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve been wondering when they were going to release the summer gas. After my fill up this past Wednesday I noticed my gpm increasing. Two more fill ups since then and I am up 3.5 mpg. With gas prices at $1.15 I’ve been doing a lot of driving and fishing. 
$10 to fill up a Honda Civic.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

My marina isn’t going to open on April 15th, they moved it to the 1st of May. I hope it’s at 1.15 a gal when I fill my 200gal tank.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> My marina isn’t going to open on April 15th, they moved it to the 1st of May. I hope it’s at 1.15 a gal when I fill my 200gal tank.


Yeah they probably won't try to make up for lost time, Im sure whatever you've been paying for marina gas (last summer) is exactly what it'll be when they finally do open. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

miked913 said:


> Yeah they probably won't try to make up for lost time, Im sure whatever you've been paying for marina gas (last summer) is exactly what it'll be when they finally do open.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


No marina gas for me if I can help it. Me an a buddy went in on a used 105gal transfer tank, new pump, and new hoses. It helps a lot.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> No marina gas for me if I can help it. Me an a buddy went in on a used 105gal transfer tank, new pump, and new hoses. It helps a lot.


Yea. Where I keep my boat, were not allowed to bring in fuel (our insurance doesn't cover it). So its marina gas for me and I've got a 396 gallon tank!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Misdirection said:


> Yea. Where I keep my boat, were not allowed to bring in fuel (our insurance doesn't cover it). So its marina gas for me and I've got a 396 gallon tank!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Yea you got that big ole nice beast of a boat. That’s the one I would have like to have gotten. I’m actually really considering putting mine up for sale and downsizing to a tin boat due to heath reasons. We’ll see as the season goes along.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The bad thing about $1 gas now is you know it’s going to be $5-6 a gallon or more when this overrated virus goes away.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> My marina isn’t going to open on April 15th, they moved it to the 1st of May. I hope it’s at 1.15 a gal when I fill my 200gal tank.


All the MWCD Marina's are closed till at least May 1st....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hatchetman said:


> All the MWCD Marina's are closed till at least May 1st....


Ours is owned by the city of Mentor, not sure if that makes a difference but it figures.


----------



## CHI-Town Monk (Jan 6, 2019)

Here in beautiful Shitcago, $1.69 at Sams. Enjoy it while you can guyz!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

1.45 at the Getgo in Avon today, had .50 in fuel perks, filled up for .95 a gallon. Felt like I was in high school again.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Would like to put a 5 gallon can of gas into my '18 Ford F150 but the spout won't open the fill pipe. Any suggestions how I can do this?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> Would like to put a 5 gallon can of gas into my '18 Ford F150 but the spout won't open the fill pipe. Any suggestions how I can do this?


I hate them spouts. I tried using one and the gas was leaking out of somewhere. F that. I just use a funnel and pour it in. Not the most efficient. But until I get bigger capacity vehicle I'm not gonna waste free gas. I have 4 cans I fill


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Grab a battery operated fuel/liquid transfer pump. Plenty on the market but no need to spend over $20 on one.

https://www.harborfreight.com/Battery-Operated-Liquid-Transfer-Pump-63847.html


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Would like to put a 5 gallon can of gas into my '18 Ford F150 but the spout won't open the fill pipe. Any suggestions how I can do this?


If you have a crew cab or extended cab there should be a funnel under back seat for that purpose. dennis


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Had $1.50 off in GetGo fuel perks expiring this week. Just got my 30 gallons at $1.49 a gallon,
still losing this gas battle


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> Would like to put a 5 gallon can of gas into my '18 Ford F150 but the spout won't open the fill pipe. Any suggestions how I can do this?


for under $5 you can get a spout at NAPA that will let you pour gas into your tank, same one as in your spare tire compartment ... probably any of the other parts stores as well ... kind of a pain in the a$$ but it works ...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OSUdaddy said:


> Grab a battery operated fuel/liquid transfer pump. Plenty on the market but no need to spend over $20 on one.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/Battery-Operated-Liquid-Transfer-Pump-63847.html


Yep! Have one of those and it works like a charm!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

99 cents at Costco at Avon pretty crazy diesel at Costco in Boston heights was $1.54 i will take that every day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

My wife used her Kroger shopping points recently and filled the car for like 49 cents per gallon. Too bad gasoline cant be stored very long without degrading , but then again , storing large amounts of gasoline is unsafe and probably illegal anyway


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I saw some stabil that makes gas last. But id imagine it’ll get cheaper for some time.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

baitguy said:


> for under $5 you can get a spout at NAPA that will let you pour gas into your tank, same one as in your spare tire compartment ... probably any of the other parts stores as well ... kind of a pain in the a$$ but it works ...


Picked one up at my Ford dealer for $6, suprised it wasn't $16.95 or some other rediculous price. This is the third slightly used F150 I bought and everyone of them the spout was missing. This is the first one I bought to replace it, had about 8 gallons of E-gas that I can't use since I bought a diesel tractor for mowing, did't want to waste it. Thanks for the suggestions....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just filled up the motorhome at our wall mart foe 1.38 per gallon here in muncie in. the cheapest i've seen so far. it was 1.69 just a few days ago.


----------



## gutthooked (Jul 24, 2011)

I remember paying 0.64 a gallon about 30 years ago, that's the cheapest I remember paying. Still $2.25 a gallon here in Pa.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Enjoy the low prices now , by mid May I expect to see it jump to over 2.50$ a gal or more. We have sheets nearby for $1.16 .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

gutthooked said:


> I remember paying 0.64 a gallon about 30 years ago, that's the cheapest I remember paying. Still $2.25 a gallon here in Pa.


yeah I was in pa a few weeks ago and gas was 2.59 to 2.79. I don't know why pa's prices are so high.

I can remember gas as cheap as .17 a gallon when I first started driving when they has a gas war.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

sherm @.17 a gal you must be older than dirt LOL. I remember 1963 5 gal for $1.00 high test that's all them 409s would run on.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

gutthooked said:


> I remember paying 0.64 a gallon about 30 years ago, that's the cheapest I remember paying. Still $2.25 a gallon here in Pa.


More like 50 years ago: https://www.titlemax.com/discovery-...tomobiles/average-gas-prices-through-history/


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Nauti cat said:


> sherm @.17 a gal you must be older than dirt LOL. I remember 1963 5 gal for $1.00 high test that's all them 409s would run on.


1931:https://www.titlemax.com/discovery-...tomobiles/average-gas-prices-through-history/

Sherman, you old!


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Still holding steady at 1.80 a gallon in money rich marietta.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

snag said:


> Enjoy the low prices now , by mid May I expect to see it jump to over 2.50$ a gal or more. We have sheets nearby for $1.16 .


Oil PPB is anticipated to drop into the single digits here soon. (Currently @ $15 and change)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Nobody in this thread has done their research. (At least they're not citing sources).

The Oil market is terrifying as of late.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nauti cat said:


> sherm @.17 a gal you must be older than dirt LOL. I remember 1963 5 gal for $1.00 high test that's all them 409s would run on.


I had a 62 ford 406 with 3 douses 405 hp then had it bored 30 thousands and built from there, it made it from one station to the next. I ran 260 Sunoco most of the time.



acklac7 said:


> 1931:https://www.titlemax.com/discovery-...tomobiles/average-gas-prices-through-history/
> 
> Sherman, you old!


not really that old. we made a trip to fl during a gas war in 67 when I was 16. the prices was either .17 or .19 at all the cheap stations. seen it .17 regular price when I was young. but I wasnt driving then, lol that was the mid 50's.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

When my dad moved to pa after being stationed off palm beach in ww2 he was making a dollar and a quarter. Said you cant make no living on a dollar and a quarter.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> When my dad moved to pa after being stationed off palm beach in ww2 he was making a dollar and a quarter. Said you cant make no living on a dollar and a quarter.


I was 14 when we moved to Indiana. I had worked a little on a farm for 3.00 per day and picked beans for 0.60 a bushel. but lied about my age and got a job in a canning factory for 1.25 an hour. I was working 70 and 80 hrs a week canning tomatoes. at 14 I thought I was rich. I gave my mom half my money to help her feed and clothe my 6 brothers and sisters and still had plenty for myself.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Sherman I drove a 63 406 with the 3- 2s it was in a Galaxy conv a friend of mine owned. I had a teacher that had a Dodge with 2-4 barrels


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Oil just fell below $5 a barrel........not good


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

When I first started running heavy equipment my dad used to rip me for not having material rolling off the back of the dozer blade, said diesel fuel was 26 cents a gallon. When I sold my equipment 20 years ago I was paying about 2.00 a gallon for offroad. Can't imagine the fuel bills these guys have that are turning 50 pieces of iron or turning 18 wheels today. Not really keeping up with what's going on over in the Middle East but I recall reading a few years back that they and Russia need 70.00 a barrel oil to keep the masses. Could be a tough road ahead for a lotta peeps that rely on the juice for their livelyhood


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

5.00 is May futures??


Redheads said:


> Oil just fell below $5 a barrel........not good


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Um, Oil is now -$37.63 a Barrel?

That’s scary....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Um, Oil is now -$37.63 a Barrel?
> 
> That’s scary....


does that mean we get paid to fill up? gas should be less than a 1.00 a gal everywhere.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Oil company’s robbed us for years now maybe we can get a little back


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Stop n Go here has gas at 1.19. If you buy a 5 dollar car wash it's .99! Gota buy 20 gallons to = out.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

remember guys oil makes the world go round ,without oil its all over.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if the oil companies in the us would stop exporting there oil so we would be self sufficient the world oil wouldnt change our prices. but when we import the oil we use and export our oil for higher profits then we can expect large changes in gas prices.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, Oil speculations in the negative... hold on!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw on gas buddy tonight the prices are going up, I knew that was going to happen, once they lifted the work and other things. It jumped a quarter and that’s the start to go back where it was. Get your boats filled up ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Price gouging!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

snag said:


> I saw on gas buddy tonight the prices are going up, I knew that was going to happen, once they lifted the work and other things. It jumped a quarter and that’s the start to go back where it was. Get your boats filled up ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, Needs to get back to where it was


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fuel went from 1.03 to 1.45 over night at my local sheetz


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

From 1.21 to 1.49 here.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I paid 1.08 at a Kroger in Marysville yesterday, and that was the price at the pump, no discounts.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Kroger this morning $1.49
Thornton’s $1.59
SW side of C-us


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if things don't change soon the prices will go back down. oil for june delivery was going for negative 38.00. that means the oil they use in june didn't cost them anything. but they got paid 38.00 a barrel to store the oil.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> if things don't change soon the prices will go back down. oil for june delivery was going for negative 38.00. that means the oil they use in june didn't cost them anything. but they got paid 38.00 a barrel to store the oil.


As of now signs of oil going up in price does not look good! I work for a company that designs and builds machines that test the pipe made for the oil industry. We were informed yesterday that most of the mills in the US are shutting their doors for the foreseeable future, there will only be a few producing pipe, we also were informed that our hours are being cut for now. Doesn't look good for the US market right now, sadly!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> As of now signs of oil going up in price does not look good! I work for a company that designs and builds machines that test the pipe made for the oil industry. We were informed yesterday that most of the mills in the US are shutting their doors for the foreseeable future, there will only be a few producing pipe, we also were informed that our hours are being cut for now. Doesn't look good for the US market right now, sadly!


Good side of it is, your project managers, field service, and a few others won’t have to continue going to China where your company manufactures everything.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Good point Specwar! We actually haven't sent anyone over there for quite a while!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

That’s great to hear.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

M R DUCKS said:


> Kroger this morning $1.49
> Thornton’s $1.59
> SW side of C-us


Lots of gas in Hamilton & Fairfield yesterday for 1.09 to 1,14... Today every station I passed in Hamilton,Fairfield,& Forest Park were 1.59


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

1.79 around here now! I got a tank for 1.52 at a station that is normally the last to up their price.


----------

